# Shin Wins Rookie of Year Award



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

South Korean golfer Shin Ji-yai set out this year to become the LPGA's top rookie after bursting on to the scene late in 2008.

And in 2009, Shin has shined, surpassing even her own expectations. So it came as little surprise to anyone when Shin was announced the winner of the 2009 Louise Suggs Rolex Rookie of the Year award Tuesday (KST).


----------

